# Rattlesnake orchid?



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I found several rattlesnake orchids (Goodyera pubescens) growing in some woods locally last summer and was wondering how they would fair in a tropical (vivarium) setting?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry--no. 

1) While I personally have never done it, I understand that they do need a cold dormancy period to live for any length of time. 

2) In case you were not aware of this: One should never pick a wild terrestrial orchid. NEVER. They form symbiotic relationships with their soil fungi which they need for metabolism. 

3) If you really like Goodyeras, consider _G. hispida_ (lowland) or _G schlectendaliana_(sp.?, highland) Go to Internet Orchid Species Photo Encyclopedia 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

I think they like a cooler environment and well drained soild for the most part so they might not do too well. Wild orchids are protected in some states also so make sure you know the laws before collecting. Also due to over collecting in many areas it generally is better to leave wild orchids in the wild. They are cool little plants I found a large group of them last summer; first time I have every seen them.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Groundhog said:


> Sorry--no.
> 
> 1) While I personally have never done it, I understand that they do need a cold dormancy period to live for any length of time.
> 
> ...


Was not aware of the symbiotic relationship. Thank you for pointing that out and educating me. I have, however, seen these for sale at Lowes in the little plastic boxes next to the carnivorous plants.



> I think they like a cooler environment and well drained soild for the most part so they might not do too well. Wild orchids are protected in some states also so make sure you know the laws before collecting. Also due to over collecting in many areas it generally is better to leave wild orchids in the wild. They are cool little plants I found a large group of them last summer; first time I have every seen them.


One of the sites I read when looking up information on them, listed the status of them for each state, and my state doesn't list the as endangered or vulnerable. I did see Fla. and NY listed though.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

goodyeras dont necessarily need a fungal relationship to thrive, many people grow tropical goodyeras in vivs just fine. 
I believe due to CITES, its ILLEGAL to harvest any orchds from the wild


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh, the ones sold at Lowes would be fine--as garden plants. There are better Goodyeras for terraria.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

frogparty said:


> goodyeras dont necessarily need a fungal relationship to thrive, many people grow tropical goodyeras in vivs just fine.
> I believe due to CITES, its ILLEGAL to harvest any orchds from the wild


But isn't CITES aimed at international trade? At any rate, I'll just leave them be and aim for a tropical jewel orchid.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Not due to CITES--it is by state law/

Frog Party, are those "successfully grown" Goodyeras bred and grown by growers OR collected from the wild?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

1) Bear in mind CITES is not the federal Endangered Species Act is not state laws! For example, I can grow _Tillandsia harrisi_ but cannot take it to Canada (CiTES); I cannot own a wood turtle in New York even if captive born (#[email protected]%@ state law).

2) Is it possible the line about terrestrial orchids is not true? I have heard this many times (having nothing to do with "captive born" plants). Either way, all wild caught" terrestrial orchids are notorious for not acclimating to captvity!

Still, Goodyera hispida and schlectendaliana are better choices!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I do know people that have collected goodyera oblongifolia and successfully propogated it in artificial indoor cool conditions, using standard growing medium and NOT native soils. 
I observed it to readily accimate and divide. I did not ever see these plants flowe but they werent mine, they very well might have


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Goodyera pubescens grows on my property in deep shade in leaf litter. They do not like to be disturbed and I have killed colonies trying to relocate them. I doubt the constant high humidity of a vivarium would make them happy. I have grown oblongifolia before in a terrarium for more than a year but it never really liked it either.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

I've a rattlesnake orchid in my Exo. VERY slow growing, but it IS growing. been there for about 6 months. grew one leaf, so far, and has shown no signs of "not liking" it in there

sorry for bad pic.. horrible camera


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

In that case, I wonder if it is one of those generalizations that beginners learn, one that is not always true, e.g., "Bromeliads are epiphytes" or "Reptiles like it warmer and drier than amphibians."

I assure you that, if one goes to an orchid show and picks up literature on native orchids, we get bombarded with the "they're endangered" and "besides, they won't live" mantra.

Maybe it is just a warning to discourage (over)collecting?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

MANY of our natives do have fungal relationships that are absolutely necessary for survival. Corallorhiza (coral root) up here is one of these. Damn near impossible to cultivate, while Calypso is fairly easy provided its temp requirements are met. Ive seen pics of Calypso colonies growing on roofs!!
Cyprepediums as well are often times cultivated in peoples gardens. I find it silly to think that orchids from other areas should be able to be grown artificially, while our naives aernt. Certainly there are always those that resist cultivation for one reason or another, but they aernt impossible. I KNOW that many times they can be more difficult.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I suspect Goodyera pubescens could in fact be grown in a terrarium but I don;t think it would fair well in one that is misted often or has constantly damp soil. Grown in nature it grows almost on top of the soil in very loose leaf litter. I have uncovered them and they would soon decline. Luckily I don't need to cultivate them to enjoy them but I would never tell anyone there is no need to try. Just don't collect them from anywhere you don't have permission.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I know oblongifolia blooms inJune here when temps are usually in the 60s to 70s. In the forest its obviously ooler but we had temps over 100 up here last summer, and it was still almost 90 in the wodsand they were fine. LikeHarry said, they really scramble through the leaf litter(up here its more like Douglas Fir needles) and dont seem to appreciate wet feet at all. I wouldnt hesitate to try it in a cooler viv wth excellet drainage. My only concern would be substrate PH. Fir bark for a substrate would likely be best










heres a nice one


----------

